# Adjust the Emergency Brake



## jdebarto (Dec 10, 2008)

How do I Adjust the Emergency Brake on a 2003 Cavalier? I need to add more tension to it. Thanks!


----------



## jdebarto (Dec 10, 2008)

anyone??


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

1 Lift up on the parking brake lever five notches. Put wheel chocks in front of and behind the front wheels.

2 Put the jack under the rear of the car and raise it up. Slide the jack stands under the vehicle next to each of the rear wheels.

3 Find the threaded rod that houses the parking brake cable under the vehicle. On this rod is the adjustment nut. Tighten the adjustment nut with a wrench.

4 Test the left rear wheel by turning it backwards. It should take both hands and be difficult to turn it backwards and then the wheel should lock when you turn it forward.

5 Disengage the parking brake and check to see that both rear wheels spin freely.

6 Raise the vehicle, remove the jack stands, lower the vehicle to the ground and remove the wheel chocks.

That is the standard way of adjusting them on most of those cars, I also recommend that you make sure the rear brakes are in good condition first, THEN adjust the cable. If you have drum brakes on that model make sure the self adjusters are working and adjusted also


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Do you use the parking park all the time ?

If you do not, the reason you think they need tightening up is because the cable could be rusted up i.e. frozen.

BG


----------



## jdebarto (Dec 10, 2008)

I did all 4 of my brakes. The front and back. I have drums in the back.. I can not find the " adjustment nut " I looked under everywhere...


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Under the car there should be a cable coming off of the hand brake lever,that goes roughly 1/2 to 3/4 of the way toward the rear of the car, from the rear wheels there should be a cable running from one wheel toward the other cable looped through a bracket and to the other wheel, on that bracket there is a threaded shaft , with a nut turn that nut to adjust the cable tension of the emergency brake, if theres no nut on that threaded shaft, we might have found part of the problem.
But let me ask this, after you did the brakes did you manually adjust the auto adjusters on the rear wheels? And do those even work?
It doesn't mater what you do to the emergency brake, if the auto adjusters don't work it'll ruin your whole day.


----------



## jdebarto (Dec 10, 2008)

Let me look. I will do it in a few days. I have no time with Christmas and New Years. But I will let you know. Thanks. I did adjust the auto adjusters btw.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

It would be nice if you answered the question asked in number 4, above.

BG


----------



## jdebarto (Dec 10, 2008)

I fixed it. when I redid the rear drums. The cable slipped off the shoe. I put that back on and it works fine. Thanks guys!


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Cable off the drums, man I think a long time ago I made a post either on here or some Chevy forum about that.
Its a pain tin the kiester when that happens too.


----------

